# Dymond Wood



## thompenshop (Apr 8, 2008)

I've taken a look at several (20 or more) picture files on this forum and do not see many turning dymond wood anymore. When all I was turning was kit pens, it was the rage. I see that it is still readily available via Hut, Berea, and Craft Supply USA. Are any of you chip slingers doing anything unique with the stuff? At one time I experimented with turning it every which way and was able to get some very interesting patterns. I also enjoyed many of the straight grain patterns. In my opinion it was used to make some very attractive pens, especially when used on the larger size kits.

Share your creativity please.

Thanks!


----------



## PenWorks (Apr 8, 2008)

Dymond wood is still a good seller for me. Customers like the laminations, colors & patterns.
Unfortunately, I do nothing special with them other than diagonal and straight cuts. They go into
my production pens. So not to creative on my end.


----------



## karlkuehn (Apr 9, 2008)

I kinda like making my own. I've turned a few that looked great, but it's just too cookie cutter creative for me, or at least I thought it was. I hadn't thought about using it in segmenting until you mentioned it. Maybe some possibilities there. 

I like the school paste smell when you mill it, too. heh


----------



## fiferb (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm with Anthony, they sell well but I don't do anything special.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 9, 2008)

I quit using it after some delaminated just sitting there. Expensive, hard to turn and self-destructs (sometimes). Not a fun thing in my books.


----------



## kent4Him (Apr 9, 2008)

I don't like the smell much either.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Apr 9, 2008)

They never appealed to me...


----------



## Rojo22 (Apr 9, 2008)

I still sell quite a few of these.  As stated above the customers like the colors and patterns.  I have had some issues with the blanks delaminating, but very few of them.  If you go slow with the drilling and squaring, turning is a breeze, and yes I too like the smell of them turning, and each color combination has a unique smell to them.


----------



## JohnU (Apr 9, 2008)

I get great reviews on them from younger buyers but I agree with you when it comes to segmented pen, with there being potential!  Ive seen some really interesting Gisi pens with dymondwood parts in them.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Apr 10, 2008)

They have been great sellers when I lived in Michigan. Here in NJ now, I have sold only a few. But I still make some from time to time. The more colorful variations are selling mainly to young girls and younger women.
But, I have sold a number of the bright pink ones (I believe its called Fuchsia) to a guy.....


----------



## GaryMGg (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by karlkuehn_
> I like the school paste smell when you mill it, too. heh


Reminded me of 6th grade Bio and piglets.
I thought it smelled like Formaldehyde.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Apr 13, 2008)

I have turned one red,white,and blue Dymondwood Slimline Satin Pencil. It hasn't sold yet though.


----------

